# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Δεν μπορώ να στείλω ποστ σε site με ένα iPad Air2.

## Theodore41

Χαιρετώ.
Προσπάθησα να στείλω ένα ποστ με το iPad Air2 που έχω,σε ένα Αμερικάνικο site για φακούς,flashlights δηλαδη, και μόλις γράψω το κείμενο βλέπω ότι το “κουμπί“ που πρέπει να πατήσω για να σταλεί το ποστ,είναι ανενεργό,γκρι δηλαδή.
Εστειλα μήνυμα στον admin και μου απάντησε το εξής.
Please try a different browser, and/or disable your extensions, especially the ones that interfere with Javascript.
Εβαλα τον Chrome αντί για το Σαφάρι,αλλά έχω μία απ´ τα ίδια.
Κάποια βοήθεια;

----------

